# Spitfire Audio - Black Cyber Sale - NOW CLOSED



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2015)

We're delighted to announce the terms of our 2015 Black Cyber Sale. Starting at 9am EST on the 26th of November and ending sharp at 9am EST on Tuesday the 1st of December we will be extending our additional 15% off bundles again to you giving you the possibility of getting up to 50% off sold separate RRP depending on which bargain bundle you buy.

We'll be bringing a number of old favourite bundles out of retirement and remember you can always 'complete' your bundle. Bought the Murals during last year's Black Friday sale and want what we've added this year? Get the same amazing discount but simply pay for the bits you don't have!

Oh, and we'll also be discounting our entire individual product range by 25% off. WE NEVER DO THIS, so grab these bargains whilst you can!


FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*

...and for your convenience:





FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY GO *HERE*.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 23, 2015)

Can't find info about completing my bundle on the website anymore. Is this going to be back up soon? Thanks...


----------



## playz123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark Rigby said:


> Can't find info about completing my bundle on the website anymore. Is this going to be back up soon? Thanks...


Order the bundle you want and put it in your cart. Before payment, you will see your price based on the number of items in the bundle you already own. Make sure to use the same email address you used to buy the previous components.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 23, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Order the bundle you want and put it in your cart. Before payment, you will see your price based on the number of items in the bundle you already own. Make sure to use the same email address you used to buy the previous components.


Thanks!


----------



## tav.one (Nov 23, 2015)

Loving the new website, its gorgeous.

I wonder if students get any added benefit off the sale? An added 10% to educational discount (only during the Black Cyber Sale) would make a lot of students like me very very happy. Just saying. Maybe I'm asking for too much?


----------



## PhJ (Nov 24, 2015)

Is there any discount for the Albion One update (for legacy users) ?
Thanks


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 24, 2015)

PhJ said:


> Is there any discount for the Albion One update (for legacy users) ?
> Thanks


I have the same question as I'm assignng my holiday bucks, but as I don't see an upgrade deal on the site, I'm assuming we missed the boat.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 24, 2015)

Have you tried logging in and putting it into the cart?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 24, 2015)

"Starting at 9am EST on the 26th of November and ending sharp at 9am EST on Tuesday", so not yet


----------



## 667 (Nov 24, 2015)

I remember last year those of us who purchased the Sable Bundle launch offer had wrong amounts for the 'complete my bundle' offers on products that included Sable. Has this been fixed with the new site or do we still need to email support to get correct pricing on these?


----------



## PerryD (Nov 24, 2015)

So, first time purchase of Albion One is not included in the 25% off sale? I am considering Symphobia 1 as well with their upcoming sale. My wife is going to slap me either way.


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 26, 2015)

So Albion one is not 25% off?? I added it to the cart but i can't see any discount..


----------



## brett (Nov 26, 2015)

@spitfire - just letting you guys know your horror bundle doesn't match the budles matrix pic


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 26, 2015)

do i understand this right that you get no discount if not buying a bundle?


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2015)

It hasn't started yet....9 am EST

And it says -25% of individual products.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 26, 2015)

On the new website it doesn't show me a list of the single products and what I pay for them at a complete my bundle order. I would highly encourage you to make that info available, as I have always found mistakes there and would not want to calculate all those single products by myself to see, if that really matches up.
Of course, I could ask support! But I found it helpful to compare deals and I would not want to contact support for that every time.


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 26, 2015)

oh i see now  it's very soon :D


----------



## Saxer (Nov 26, 2015)

three hours to go


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 26, 2015)

Hmmm, where have all the 'checkout' buttons gone??


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 26, 2015)

WE"RE LIVE!!!!


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 26, 2015)

No discount on albion one....


----------



## mushanga (Nov 26, 2015)

Tpulse said:


> No discount on albion one....


Yes - was disappointed to see this too..


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 26, 2015)

Tpulse said:


> No discount on albion one....


ALbion One (Update from Albion legacy) £199. So, no discount ... When I buy the Albion Bundle (I own all volumes except Albion One) it's £184, so £15 off ...???
When I buy the complete BML Bundle, there are definitively some products not being excluded, that I own and the price is certainly more than the volumes I do not yet own minus 45%.
The new website does not seem to work very well ...


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 26, 2015)

I should have bought Albion ONE when it was in discount, but I didn't. There goes the penalty for my decision process taking longer  Frankly, all the early adopters would probably be somewhat angry if it already was part of the black friday discount, so it feels fair to me.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 26, 2015)

We can confirm there is no discount on anything on promo over the last calendar month (as stated in our black Friday banners and associated prose), so this means:

Albion ONE - Albion ONE legacy crossgrade - Harp Swarm - OA Evolutions.

Complete my bundle calculates the discounted price of the products you own not the original sales values, otherwise we'd end up owing you money!

We feel the 25% off on individuals and +15% off bundles gives you a good selection of options to get a bargain.

We promo'd Albion Legacy and ONE for nearly two months, it wouldn't be fair to discount further for those who committed early on.

Happy shopping everyone...


----------



## mushanga (Nov 26, 2015)

Wasn't Albion ONE available to new users for £319 from the get go? I can't remember this price being discounted on launch...?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes if people wanted to get Albion ONE at a discount they were encouraged to buy legacy and then upgrade, hence us not feeling it was appropriate to discount ONE at this time. It is available in the various Bundles though for up to 50% off.

Another note, please check the Matrix Calculator HERE for a clearer guide to the immense savings available.

If your cart is not returning a price you were expecting, ie you feel that not all your existing products have been included, this will point to the accuracy of your account records, not the efficacy of our new website. Send in a support ticket and we'll be able to track your wares down and merge email accounts etc etc.

Again, happy shopping.


----------



## pdub (Nov 26, 2015)

Yay! Very tempted to pick up the Mural bundle.


----------



## PerryD (Nov 26, 2015)

Albion ONE is sadly not included in the 25% off sale. It's still on my list, I'll just have to save a little longer. I understand due fairness to the earlier customers.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2015)

Picked up the Hall Bundle. Then again; I was missing only Orstphone. 

I guess I have to go through the other stuff to satisfy my GAS.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 26, 2015)

thanks Spitfire!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 26, 2015)

Biggest 'disappointment' for me though is that the Orchestral Evo associated with Mural is still only available to those who buy the full bundle of Mural. I already have lots of Spitfire strings from which to choose, but I can't see spending ca. $1700 on completing my Mural library just to get the one library I would like to have...Black Friday sale or not! Hopefully, Spitfire will consider the numerous requests for making all the Evos available for individual purchase some time.


----------



## tack (Nov 26, 2015)

Time to pull the trigger on the Sable bundle. Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## N-Simon (Nov 27, 2015)

I've checked the new site.
It seems that some bundles applies to the educational discount ???!!?? ("bml the story so far - mural" for example)
The educational discount page is not really clear enough to explane this point.
- That said, the edu service is temporaly stopped during the Black Friday sales, (an other reason to ask some clarification before the sale ends) -
But it seems weirds since Spitfire never applies edu discount on alredy discounted products until now...
Is it an error? (the epic brass bundle does'nt apply in comparison)


----------



## wbacer (Nov 27, 2015)

I emailed Spitfire and they replied;

You won't be able to use any education discount codes in conjunction with our Black Friday sales. 

Kind Regards,

Harnek.


----------



## N-Simon (Nov 27, 2015)

I already know that edu discount is temporaly suspended during Black Friday sales. 
My question was about this : will this be possible after the Black Friday sales ?


----------



## shangsean (Nov 28, 2015)

I still have a 15% off coupon from when I bought Iceni. Can I use this during the sale and if so, how do I use it?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 28, 2015)

We can confirm that edu discounts, or discount tokens for all products have been suspended during our Black Cyber Sale. With over 70 product pages and a totally new, code-up, site it has proven difficult to clean the entire site, apologies for any confusion caused.

Other than the sale we hope you're enjoying all the new content and feel for our new home. Ty Unwin's Cribs is a particular highlight for us:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/cribs/ty-unwin/

Man that's a lot of very lovely synths!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 29, 2015)

Absolutely great deals right now and thank god for the Complete my Bundle. I've made a couple of purchases and will a couple more before the sale ends.

For the future, please consider giving Mural owners a discount on Ensembles. Being forced (though Ens. would come to some use) to buy the same sample material twice is sadly holding me back a little from buying Mural 3 and Evolutions.


----------



## jules (Nov 29, 2015)

FredrikJonasson said:


> For the future, please consider giving Mural owners a discount on Ensembles. Being forced (though Ens. would come to some use) to buy the same sample material twice is sadly holding me back a little from buying Mural 3 and Evolutions.


+1 on _sable_. The _ensemble_ should not be part of the bundle and totally kill the _complete my bundle _deal, imo. Bought trumpets and horn phalanx during the sale, however.. Thanks for the deal !


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 30, 2015)

For this Black Friday sales, I only go for BML Low Winds.
I wanna get additional flutes & swarm, but need to save some cash for others.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 30, 2015)

Just a courtesy, only 25 and a half hours to go!


----------



## Mishabou (Nov 30, 2015)

For some reason i can't log into my account anymore. It says invalid user and /or password. I've bought a products in the past and have a valid account for some times now. It suddenly just stop working. Sent Spitfire a message two days ago and still waiting for a reply.


----------



## tmm (Dec 1, 2015)

Confirming - the email says the sale is 11/26-12/1; I take that to mean the sale is through midnight on 12/1. Is that the case? This conflicts with the "25 hours..." note above.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 1, 2015)

Goodbye Thread!  Noticed Spitfire Labs is Back. Yes!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 1, 2015)

tmm said:


> Confirming - the email says the sale is 11/26-12/1; I take that to mean the sale is through midnight on 12/1. Is that the case? This conflicts with the "25 hours..." note above.



I think they're considering midnight on 12/1 to be one minute after 23:59 on 11/30.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 1, 2015)

Just clarify, as written both in thread header and in info on .GIF:

_"We're delighted to announce the terms of our 2015 Black Cyber Sale. Starting at 9am EST on the 26th of November and ending sharp at 9am EST on Tuesday the 1st of December..."_


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 1, 2015)

X-Bassist said:


> Goodbye Thread!  Noticed Spitfire Labs is Back. Yes!


Spoke too soon. The is a Labs page but no instruments available- reopens December 14th. Boo. Since it's featured on the homepage I thought it meant it was back up. Tricked!  I assumed with the sale over they would get this up and working. 2 weeks is too late for my current project. :/


----------



## tmm (Dec 1, 2015)

Ah, missed the 9am note. That clears it up, thanks!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 1, 2015)

Not to worry, thanks to everyone for making this sale such a success. We have a mailroom full of people making up drives and will hope to have all dispatched within a day or two...


----------

